# My Angel’s Rose



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about the sole rose which grows so lovely in my angel’s garden as to be one of the many factors which binds our relationship.

My angel is a beauty of all delight on to eyes of mine 
in fair mane to cascade over her sensual body 
yet loveliness possessed by her cometh from inner qualities 
portrayed on to expressions ever graceful on face 
ever changing as spirit within doeth likewise

My angel’s body on to nature be sensual 
as her sole rose which does so lovely decorate 
her garden in all colors to arise from her moods 

My angel’s rose encompassing passionate scarlet 
when dampened by acts of carnality to take flight 
on spirits soaring through heavens on angelic wings 
while rain provides the flower of her garden 
relief on to ardor of ecstasy

My angel’s rose in thunder of storm alarming 
need nay threat for wrath of lighting 
but increase thrill in act to murmur senses 
leading climatic heights of all that be ours to provide 
upon the other in all consuming sensation 

My angel’s rose befalls pink ever clever 
in warmth of her person so to her inner tenderness 
to see me cast but delicate kiss on to flower of her femininity 
as taste mine seeks to savor essence 
whilest tongue doest but glace ever slightly 
above silk gem 

My angel’s rose be expressive on to me 
being recipient of all affections entrusted 
for it in creation and adoration is the bond 
to unite us in bliss of two to extend upon 
progeny

My angel’s rose be exclusive flower 
in garden so cared for yet it be but one 
of many delights to be found 
in my esteem of she ever beatific


----------

